#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Linux no concurso público

## isabela

Olá a todos, repasso as questões referente a Linux que caíram nas provas de Nivel médio e nivel superior em um concurso publico para servidores da UNiv. Federal do Tocantins, no qual eu fiz:
*EM UM SISTEMA OPERACIONAL LINUX, O COMANDO
(A)"mv" serve para copiar um arquivo. 
(B) "who" serve para verificar todos os administradores do sitema.
(C) "echo" serve para exibir a diferença entre dois ou mais arquivos.
(D) "vi" serve para iniciar o editor de texto.
(E) "mkdir" serve para listar um direório.
EU MARQUEI A LETRA (C)

EM UM SISTEMA OPERACIONAL LINUX, O COMANDO
(A) "pwd" serve para alterar a senha do usuario
(B) "ikill" serve para reiniciar o sistema.
(C) ls" serve para mover um arquivo.
(D) "man" serve para obter documentação online.
(E) "clear" serve para limpar a memoria do computador.
EU MARQUEI A LETRA (A) *   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Bit

Bom, acho que na primeira:
- Letra D. Vi é um editor de texto em modo texto.

Na segunda D também.  :Smile: 

Acho que é isso. :good:

----------


## isabela

Pois é eu errei tudinho  :Frown:  não acertei nada. Mas também nunca precisei de fazer comandos, sempre chamo alguem do suporte, e eles fazem isso, a chatice, é que para os tecnicos de informatia nao houve uma uqestão relacionada a este sistema operacional.

----------


## agent_smith

Ihhh... Viu no que dá não estudar??? Linux é a nova onda, inevitável como a energia elétrica...

Abraços

8)

----------


## 1c3m4n

essa segunda ta meio estranha... o man eh pra documentacao, mas online??? nao eh online

----------


## pssgyn

1c3_m4n, boa tarde caro amigo. Também fiquei na dúvida. Mas se você olhar as outras questões, estão muito mais erradas. E nesse caso o "on-line", ao que a questão coloca, é que o comando man nos traz a resposta em tempo real. Concorda ??? Não quer dizer que estejamos conectados a algum lugar na internet. E sim em tempo real mesmo.
Bom é o que eu acho. Sem polemizar ......
Um grande abraço ....... :good:

----------


## Bit

> essa segunda ta meio estranha... o man eh pra documentacao, mas online??? nao eh online


*pssgyn*, era nesse aspecto mesmo que eu tava pensando.  :Smile: 

Eu tava pensando no "clear" também ( letra E ), porquê ele limpa sim uma memória: a do vídeo ( o que tá digitado na tela é apagado, limpar memória entre aspas né, acho que é modo de dizer )... mas como não foi especificado.

Acho que só podia ser a D, sei lá, essas questões são formuladas de uma forma que vou te contar. :roll:

----------


## Duca

> 1c3_m4n, boa tarde caro amigo. Também fiquei na dúvida. Mas se você olhar as outras questões, estão muito mais erradas. E nesse caso o "on-line", ao que a questão coloca, é que o comando man nos traz a resposta em tempo real. Concorda ??? Não quer dizer que estejamos conectados a algum lugar na internet. E sim em tempo real mesmo.
> Bom é o que eu acho. Sem polemizar ......
> Um grande abraço ....... :good:


Não querendo polemizar também :?, mas essa do "on-line" pra mim não colou... a resposta tá errada!

Fuiz.......!

----------


## pssgyn

Duca, na sua opinião qual seria então a resposta correta ?????
Sinceramente, eu também fiquei na dúvida. Mas responderia honestamente o que eu respondi. Tenho uns colegas de trabalho, que estão fazendo faculdade e no curso superior, estão tendo Linux como matéria no curso. Imagine !!!!!!!! Isso mesmo. Na Universo aqui em Goiânia estão dando curso de Linux. E o negócio está feio. Configurar DNS, Squid, configuração binária, etc, etc. E estou tentando ajudar. E estou apanhando. Eu fiz curso superior em 1978 na PUC do Rio de Janeiro e era barra. E agora a coisa continua. O Linux está na berlinda. Que bom, que já tem universidade fazendo isso. É o software livre.
Mas, voltando a questão, não sei se estou errado na minha resposta. Se estiver eu erreiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ........faz parte ........
:toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim:

----------


## pssgyn

Outra coisa , caro amigo. 
O colega que está fazendo curso superior na Universo aqui em Goiânia, me passou uma questão que caiu na prova ontém O professor passou na prova, "fazer uma configuração de rede" que é o seguinte :
Tenho um servidor voltado para a internet. Esse servidor é único. Depois desse servidor, tem mais outros 3 servidores. Esses 3 servidores atendem a um servidor A, uma rede com 24 estações. O servidor B atende 16 estações. O servidor C atende 32 estações. Configure essa rede de tal forma que cada uma acesse a internet de tal forma que cada uma não enxergue a outra. Cada uma com as suas próprias classes de ip's. E cada uma navegando na sua própria rede. Isso teóricamente é "fácil" para nós administradores de rede. Mas vamos nós , administradores de rede, gastar pelo menos um dia, se mais, para fazer isso. Concorda ? Imagine alunos que não conhecem nada, e tem que fazer isso em 2 horas de prova numa faculdade !!!!!!!! É trabalhoso para nós que estamos respirando Linux o dia inteiro. Pelo menos é o que eu penso .......
Um grande abraço Duca. Fique com Deus ....... :toim: :toim: :toim:

----------


## Duca

> É trabalhoso para nós que estamos respirando Linux o dia inteiro. Pelo menos é o que eu penso .......


Nossssssssaaaaaa!!! Concordo com vc plenamente, eu que o diga!!
Mesmo chegando em casa, parece que só meu corpo chegou pois a mente fica no trampo, pensando nas coisas que tenho que resolver. :toim: 

Quanto ao "on-line" da questão eu me referia ao termo, pois para mim neste caso "on-line" se refere à estar conectado conectado à rede e não ter a resposta em "tempo real", foi isso  :Wink:  .




> Que bom, que já tem universidade fazendo isso. É o software livre.


Isso realmente eh muito bom, mas para que isso que torne realidade na íntegra só a pirataria tendo um fim. É sério, como muitas faculdades tem linceças piratas do windows e querendo ou não o windows ainda é mais humanizado e cômodo. A maior resistência é dos professores que acham o windows mais cômodo pois como já estão acostumados com ele mudar para o linux para eles é "mais trabalhoso (ruim)".
Imagine ae, que faculdade daria milhares de dólares para ter lincenças de windows e outros programas pagos que rodam em windows, sabendo que pode fazer tudo com o linux ?
Nenhuma, como a pirataria é conivente, nenhuma delas se preocupa realmente em implantar não só o linux mas outra ferramenta livre.

Um grande abraço cara !! E juntos vamos melhorar essa realidade  :Smile:  !!

----------

